# My 10g



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Just did a 50% water change so I took a quick pic.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

looks good, defo agree that gravel looks better than the cheap blue stuff


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it just the one flame gourami in there.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Is it just the one flame gourami in there.


No there are 3 neon tetras hiding out in there. :fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Did some small changes to the tank; Now I'm not ever going back to gravel.


Last night


















Now


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vary nice! I hate the gravle in my 10g


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. Here is a night pic.


----------

